# GENEVA | CFF Rail Yard



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

The city of Geneva is quickly approaching a critical moment of urban saturation. Some predictions state that existing building plots could be entirely exhausted by as early as 2015.

Given these pressures, the development of the few remaining plots requires strategic treatment. The CFF rail yard offers 6 hectares of usable land that is ideally positioned to accommodate the development demands of Geneva’s contemporary population.

A comprehensive master plan for the sustainable development of the CFF rail yard was thus devised with an imperative of urban densification imperative in mind. Contextual research served as the basis for identifying key opportunities and adjacencies. Schematic and massing plans were subsequently drawn up to include zoning and program distribution for the new urban corridor.

Source: The Commons Inc.


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

Source: Initial Real Estate


----------

